# Can miles be tax deductable?



## xRacer (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if we can use miles the car logged while carrying customers as deductible.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

You can deduct all miles you had the app on and waiting for pax.


----------



## xRacer (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you mark all miles in a note book when you turn on the app?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

xRacer said:


> Do you mark all miles in a note book when you turn on the app?


Yes. All app on miles count as "work" miles. Keep a log daily.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

There are a large number of free Smartphone apps that do this for you via GPS. There's no reason you need to manually log miles in a notebook when a couple taps on your personal phone will do it for you. I use Expensify.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

It would be nice if the Uber or Lyft driver app shared this info, as it obviously does track it. Transparency is too much to ask


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> It would be nice if the Uber or Lyft driver app shared this info, as it obviously does track it. Transparency is too much to ask


I believe the driver apps just track the miles while you are on a ride. If you only deduct those miles, you're shortchanging yourself a lot.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I use my Phone Scheduler/Calendar to Log my daily info. Then transfer to an Excel Spread Sheet.

Start/End Odometer, Total Miles Driven, Start/End Times, Total Hours Driving (- Total Break Time), MPG, Average Speed/MPH, Cities
95,000 - 95,150, 150 miles, 6pm - 2am (8hrs - 30 min break), 24 MPG, 20 MPH, (LA, Venice, Santa Monica, Hollywood)

If in a hurry, I just zero out Trip Odometer (A or B). Then at end of the day/night, work backwards: Ending Odometer Mileage - Trip Odometer to get your Starting Odometer Reading. I transfer Start/Ending Odometer Mileage + Total Mileage to Excel along with notes on Cities driven to have IRS Mileage Log. 

I then will review that day on Partner Dashboard to get Net Miles Driven (Paid Miles). I like to track my Total Miles - Net Paid Miles to get my Dead Miles (Unpaid Miles). I'm usually around 50/50 here.

My phone Calendar pops up immediately and is just quick for me as I jump in the car with my first Trip for the Day (I usually wait at home for my first Ping). Also my Calendar Syncs to Google Calendar so I have backup and can access from Tablet/Desktop.

Whatever you use, paper, phone, app...make sure to track your Odometer Start/Stop and not just your total miles driven. None of us will get audited until...well, we get audited for the first time.

* Have Expensify but just haven't gotten into it and it lags on my phone.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Take a picture of Trip A before your shift, and Trip A after your shift. You can go one step further and take 2 pictures of the odometer as well, before & after your shift. All those miles are deductible. PERIOD! No ifs and buts.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

xRacer said:


> I wonder if we can use miles the car logged while carrying customers as deductible.


From when you leave your driveway until you return home are all tax deductible miles if you are not running personal errands while online.

My suggestion is to use a hand written daily log.

Many drivers use app based mileage logs, but complain when the apps crash or are inaccurate or lose all their data.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1 - 10 of 10 Posts


X
*xRacer
Registered*
Joined Oct 15, 2014
35 Posts


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 601509
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.

I replied to a post originated in 2014?

Thanks a lot Safar.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Once your car is out of your driveway its time to count miles .
There are many apps you can download on your phone . I use the gps . 
Ok leave the home . 5 minutes 3 miles pic up pax. Drive pax 7 miles . Total of 10 miles driven Continue the process .
Also your last trip you must come home count those miles as well. . This is that proper way to add them up. Lot of drivers forget about dead miles . If you do it correctly you will not have to pay a penny back in taxes .
Also if your working a w2 job . Filing taxes if you have more additions then the 14000 standard ded . Joe biden is cutting this 14000 to 7000 so you all now ! Ok you work that w2 job and drove uber a few days a week. Those miles driver will over lap greatly. This should over lap and help you get money back from the taxes paid on the w2. I am not sure on this talk to your tax pro .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is a 2014 post ? LOL LOL . wow who pulled this back up . Long wait at the q ??? !!!!!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you everybody! 😁


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> Thank you everybody! 😁


You get some kind of award for thread necrophilia. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I use stride, an app that tracks miles when your on a trip, I also have a back up mileage tracker with my T-Mobile SyncUP drive. As soon as you turn on the app and until you turn it off every mile is deductible, whether on trip, traveling to pickup or just driving around looking for rides it all tax deductible. But if you use the mileage you can’t deduct gas, car repairs and other vehicle stuff like car washes. Keep track of those things too though because if you get audited by the IRS they’ll want to see it all. Also things that you add on your vehicle like floor mats, charging cables and phone holders you can write off on top of your mileage. Best thing to do is pay turbo tax the first year for a tax CPA to help you through the whole process. They’ll know if it’s right, they go through each line and everything you did and once your realize how to after that you can do it without the extra payment for the CPA


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2014 POST .HOPE HE FILED TAXES LMAO .


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seriously? What a waste of time my post, maybe it’ll help someone else


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just wanted to post in this older than dirt thread to see what it feels like. Meh… Nothing special. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jeeves said:


> It would be nice if the Uber or Lyft driver app shared this info, as it obviously does track it. Transparency is too much to ask


Your total mileage will come from 
uber/Lyft listed on your 1099....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your total mileage will come from
> uber/Lyft listed on your 1099....


Maybe since 2014 the guy figured it out, though I doubt he will see your reply


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

xRacer said:


> I wonder if we can use miles the car logged while carrying customers as deductible.


Use TripLog.com app it.keeps track automatically. Free to try or $45. A year.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Use TripLog.com app it.keeps track automatically. Free to try or $45. A year.


That didn’t exist in 2014, nor will he get your message. Your wasting your time with this thread


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your total mileage will come from
> uber/Lyft


Uber/Lyft mileage summaries (I believe) are only actively on a trip, not entire time app is on.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

New2This said:


> Uber/Lyft mileage summaries (I believe) are only actively on a trip, not entire time app is on.


He probably used those in 2014, but we will never know since he hasn’t posted in years


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> He probably used those in 2014, but we will never know since he hasn’t posted in years


The OP yes but @25rides7daysaweek is currently active.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Uber/Lyft mileage summaries (I believe) are only actively on a trip, not entire time app is on.


I bought a car to exclusively drive uber with an put 60k miles on it in a year.
Uber quoted me some 55k miles on the summary and I was also driving for lyft
I've been driving for several years now and have no doubt they give the miles when the app is on


----------

